# Way Cover Custom Mounts



## RandyM (Mar 15, 2016)

I never really liked how the standard way covers mounted to my Bridgeport. They are fastened under the wiper bars. This did not make them easy to remove for cleaning. Here is my solution to that problem. Now all it takes is loosening the thumb screws.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice.  I've got to build the same.  Right now I have various little magnet mounted covers, that don't stay put.


----------



## ebgb68 (Mar 15, 2016)

What material are you using for the covers ? I priced some pre made covers and they aren't cheap.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 15, 2016)

Used old tread mill track material on mine. Works well, and it was free. Mike



ebgb68 said:


> What material are you using for the covers ? I priced some pre made covers and they aren't cheap.


----------



## ebgb68 (Mar 15, 2016)

FOMOGO said:


> Used old tread mill track material on mine. Works well, and it was free. Mike



Great idea plenty of them around !!  If I stole the rubber off the wife's tread mill she'd probably never notice


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 15, 2016)

ebgb68 said:


> Great idea plenty of them around !!  If I stole the rubber off the wife's tread mill she'd probably never notice



Sounds like you have already stolen the motor off of it.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 16, 2016)

ebgb68 said:


> What material are you using for the covers ? I priced some pre made covers and they aren't cheap.



They are the purchased pre-cut units.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 16, 2016)

I was going to buy some, and then I saw that track material rolled up on the shelf. Always seems to feel good when you can put something to good use, when it would otherwise end up in he landfill. I like the blue accents on your mill. I was thinking about tearing mine down and painting it, but I've kind of gotten used to the funky grey, orange, and green. Mike



RandyM said:


> They are the purchased pre-cut units.


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 17, 2016)

I used black cabinet shelf lining from Walmart, comes in a 10' x 18" roll. Had some scrap 1" flat stock that I put double sided tape on and stuck the lining to them and then mounted. I like that it is wide, keeps swarf out of a lot of places don't won't it to be. It is actually pretty tough stuff-we'll see after a while how it holds up.
I guess I'm just a cheap old fart, couldn't bring my self to buy the stock ones. Really do like this better though.


----------



## arcflash (Mar 19, 2016)

I used some membrane material from a flat roof.


----------

